# Firefly: Browncoats Unite



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

> The All-Day FIREFLY Event Begins with a Full Series Marathon at 7 AM ET/PT Followed by Back-to-Back FIREFLY: SPECIAL EDITION Enhanced Episodes at 8 PM and 9 PM ET/PT--
> 
> TWITTER: @ScienceChannel #FireflyNov11
> 
> (Silver Spring, Md.) After months of intense buzz and two blockbuster panels at both San Diego and New York Comic-Con, its finally time for the main event  FIREFLY: BROWNCOATS UNITE on November 11 at 10 PM (ET/PT), Science Channel reunites Joss Whedon, Nathan Fillion and the entire renegade crew of the Serenity for the first time ever to provide the complete oral history on the franchise that continues to explode in popularity - despite meeting its end a decade ago. The 60-minute special includes secrets from the set, exclusive cast interviews, and footage from this years colossal Comic-Con panel that dominated the pop culture conversation. Joining Whedon and Fillion for FIREFLY: BROWNCOATS UNITE are Serenity crewmembers Sean Maher, Summer Glau, Adam Baldwin, Morena Baccarin, Alan Tudyk, Gina Torres and Jewel Staite; along with executive producer Tim Minear and executive story editor Jose Molina.


http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...-off-on-science-channel-this-november/154671/


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...-off-on-science-channel-this-november/154671/


/sets DVR


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Nothing up here. I guess I'll have to look for it elsewhere.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

Joss Whedon endorses Romney


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

ct1 said:


> Joss Whedon endorses Romney


Classic Whedon! Delightful!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

seed please


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

DVR set.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Hmm... Browncoats Unite is showing up at 11 on Fios. I should record 10-11 too.


----------



## redrouteone (Jun 16, 2001)

Humm I just finished watching it again on Netflix. Watching Serenity as I type this.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

This is just a one-shot, one-hour special, correct?

On my DVR it showed the Series Options and there are 8 showings between now and the 21st. I set it as a First Run only series and it set to record every showing. I'm pretty sure it's just poor guide data, but not sure when I set the recording if it was a one-time shot, I used the series option. Obviously, I don't want to record every showing if they are all the same hour long show.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I had never seen the show but keep reading comments about how the show Castle makes references to it. So we decided to record all 14 shows and the round table. We watched the 2 hr pilot and the first 1 hour show and then the round table. Looks like we will be watching the rest of the shows.

When we were watching the round table the guy who played the preacher who had also been on Barney Miller was missing. I couldnt remeber if he had died in real life or not.

I also read where FOX is refusing to let them make another movie since FOX still owns the rights to the show. Seems strange that they would do that since it would probably make them a lot of money.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

It's mostly stuff I've heard before but it's nice to see those guys again.


----------



## Mike10 (Mar 1, 2006)

what I remember reading when the movie was being made was that when they sold the movie rights to Universal and that deal had a clause that said they could not bring it back as a TV show


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

JLucPicard said:


> This is just a one-shot, one-hour special, correct?
> 
> On my DVR it showed the Series Options and there are 8 showings between now and the 21st. I set it as a First Run only series and it set to record every showing. I'm pretty sure it's just poor guide data, but not sure when I set the recording if it was a one-time shot, I used the series option. Obviously, I don't want to record every showing if they are all the same hour long show.


Yes, it's a one shot deal. It is a roundtable discussion that was filmed immediately before the San Diego Comic-Con panel this last July.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Just a FYI,

This special is available via magical means.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Problems I had with the special:
1) Jewel, Morena, and Gina weren't actually there, likely because of obligations to series they were shooting. (Jewel - The L.A. Complex; Morena - Homeland; Gina - Suits) At least they went and added comments from the three, but it wasn't the same as having them in the room.
2) Joss wasn't there, and this one is a bit of a mystery, since he was at the Comic-con panel that followed.
3) Ron Glass wasn't there, and wasn't interviewed. 
4) According to the Science Channel page, they had "almost 2 hours" of additional material that didn't make it in to the special. I wish they would release a DVD of the full material, and also include the video of the full Comic-con panel while you're at it.

It was definitely nice for what it was, though.


----------



## Lillian Nyx (Jun 26, 2012)

Did anyone get in on the auction to help out Hurricane Sandy victims? I didn't log in, but I was curious about what kind of items they had to offer.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

I looked at it - it was kinda silly ... the tabletop around which the interview was conducted (including the lamps on it) and some replicas from the show (i think Jayne's hat being one). The price was pretty high, though I do understand it was a charity.



Lillian Nyx said:


> Did anyone get in on the auction to help out Hurricane Sandy victims? I didn't log in, but I was curious about what kind of items they had to offer.


As far as the special - I didn't like that Joss wasn't there - it was puzzling - and that they spent too much time reminiscing about the cancellation. I would have hoped they talk a bit more about their casting and creative process, and transition from TV series to the movie. But it was good to see them again, either way.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

secondclaw said:


> I looked at it - it was kinda silly ... the tabletop around which the interview was conducted (including the lamps on it) and some replicas from the show (i think Jayne's hat being one). The price was pretty high, though I do understand it was a charity.
> 
> As far as the special - I didn't like that Joss wasn't there - it was puzzling - and that they spent too much time reminiscing about the cancellation. I would have hoped they talk a bit more about their casting and creative process, and transition from TV series to the movie. But it was good to see them again, either way.


The glare from those light bulb clusters kept giving me a headache. Were those as on the boat?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

netringer said:


> The glare from those light bulb clusters kept giving me a headache. Were those as on the boat?


Yup... well, one was, at least:


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Funny, it seems like more than 10 years ago. Some of them look more than 10 years older (Nathan) and some look exactly the same. (Adam Baldwin)

Ever since V I can't look at what's her name without seeing lizard. I see it on Homeland too. Her neck's too long and her mouth is funny. (I know, she's beautiful, and yes guys, she has a face.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> 2) Joss wasn't there, and this one is a bit of a mystery, since he was at the Comic-con panel that followed.


There was the little matter of the third-biggest movie in history...he could have had other obligations.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I thought it was cool to hear how some of the plots of the show reflected what was going on with the show's fate in real life.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I wish it had been 2 hours instead of 1.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

After watching the pilot and 2 of the weekly shows both myself and my wife are hooked on it. I just wish I had watched it when it first came out. Now I can see where some of the lines in Castle relate to Firefly.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I finally watched this last night. Man, I miss that show. I could have easily watched them laugh and talk for 3-4 hours. The camaraderie and warmth was just so genuine, and you get the feeling that Mal and Wash...errr Nathan and Alan... could go on clowning on each other for hours. (And sometimes do, if you follow them on Twitter).

My favorite part had to be right at the end of the roundtable discussion when the moderator half-jokingly suggested that they meet up again in another 10 years for the 20 year reunion, and Nathan immediately stuck his hand in the middle to pledge. Got a little dusty in my family room when that happened.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

There are 5 extra segments of this that didn't make it on the air that have been unlocked on the Science Channel website:
http://science.discovery.com/tv/firefly/unlock.html

If they get another 5,000 people to tweet @ScienceChannel with #FireflyNov11, they'll unlock a 6th.

Edit: wait, never mind... it looks like the 5 segments that they have unlocked are all they're going to do.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

SNJpage1 said:


> After watching the pilot and 2 of the weekly shows both myself and my wife are hooked on it. I just wish I had watched it when it first came out. Now I can see where some of the lines in Castle relate to Firefly.


Just be sure you're watching them in actual order, not "As seen on Fox" order.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

unitron, yes we are watching them in the original esposode numbers. The marathone skipped around in the order a little so we decided it was best to watch the 2 hr pilot and then watch the shows starting with number 1 and going in numerical order.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

SNJpage1 said:


> unitron, yes we are watching them in the original esposode numbers. The marathone skipped around in the order a little so we decided it was best to watch the 2 hr pilot and then watch the shows starting with number 1 and going in numerical order.


Production Number doesn't indicate the correct viewing order. This is the correct viewing order:
Serenity (parts 1 & 2)
The Train Job
Bushwhacked
Shindig
Safe
Our Mrs. Reynolds
Jaynestown
Out of Gas
Ariel
War Stories
Trash
The Message
Heart of Gold
Objects in Space

If you go by production number, it'll goof up the order after War Stories. (The marathon actually did air them in the correct order.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> If you go by production number, it'll goof up the order after War Stories. (The marathon actually did air them in the correct order.)


FWIW, the Blu-ray gets it exactly right.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Production Number doesn't indicate the correct viewing order. This is the correct viewing order:
> Serenity (parts 1 & 2)
> The Train Job
> Bushwhacked
> ...


 Damn, I screwed this up. I didn't realize the two hour pilot had the same name as the movie and we watched the movie first. Realized that something was wrong when main characters started dying.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

slydog75 said:


> Damn, I screwed this up. I didn't realize the two hour pilot had the same name as the movie and we watched the movie first. Realized that something was wrong when main characters started dying.


Oops! Yeah, major spoiler there.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

slydog75 said:


> Damn, I screwed this up. I didn't realize the two hour pilot had the same name as the movie and we watched the movie first. Realized that something was wrong when main characters started dying.


Yup... if you see the Universal logo at the beginning, you've grabbed the wrong video.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

So the movie wasnt part of the Marathon?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

SNJpage1 said:


> So the movie wasnt part of the Marathon?


Nope. Science Channel actually doesn't have the broadcast rights to the movie. SyFy currently does... who, not all that coincidentally, aired it at the same time as the Firefly marathon was airing.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> There are 5 extra segments of this that didn't make it on the air that have been unlocked on the Science Channel website:
> http://science.discovery.com/tv/firefly/unlock.html
> 
> If they get another 5,000 people to tweet @ScienceChannel with #FireflyNov11, they'll unlock a 6th.
> ...


I only see 4 unlocked segments?


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Problems I had with the special:
> 1) Jewel, Morena, and Gina weren't actually there, likely because of obligations to series they were shooting. (Jewel - The L.A. Complex; Morena - Homeland; Gina - Suits) At least they went and added comments from the three, but it wasn't the same as having them in the room.
> 2) Joss wasn't there, and this one is a bit of a mystery, since he was at the Comic-con panel that followed.
> 3) Ron Glass wasn't there, and wasn't interviewed.
> ...


No Joss? No Jewel? WTF?

Ron Glass seemed to decide to distance himself from Firefly, even before the film. He had only a small role in the film, if I remember right.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

doom1701 said:


> No Joss? No Jewel? WTF?


Jewel appears via separate interview (as does Morena). I believe she was filming LA Complex at the time and probably couldn't break free for the roundtable.

Joss was understandably busy with Avengers stuff.  There's no question that he loves Firefly more than just about everything he's ever done, so I'm sure that if he could have been there, he would have.

Obviously, it would have been nice to have them there, especially over Summer Glau, who seems really dumb. Or at least really shy.



doom1701 said:


> Ron Glass seemed to decide to distance himself from Firefly, even before the film. He had only a small role in the film, if I remember right.


There were rumors of health issues back when the movie was filmed, but I don't know that I ever saw any substantiation. Looking at IMDB, he's only worked sporadically since then.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Obviously, it would have been nice to have them there, especially over Summer Glau, who seems really dumb. Or at least really shy.


Very shy. She appeared at the _Serenity_ movie preview showing I went to in Chicago, and she was appreciative of the response she got from the audience, but also clearly very uncomfortable as well.

Keep in mind that AFAIK, she isn't a trained actor, but a dancer. She sort of backed into the whole acting thing (her first acting role was as a dancer on an episode of _Angel_.)


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Keep in mind that AFAIK, she isn't a trained actor, but a dancer. She sort of backed into the whole acting thing (her first acting role was as a dancer on an episode of _Angel_.)


I know all of that, but she's been a working actress for 10 years now, and has had prominent roles on 3 different series in that time.

In any event, she added very little to that discussion.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I know all of that, but she's been a working actress for 10 years now, and has had prominent roles on 3 different series in that time.
> 
> In any event, she added very little to that discussion.


You forgot The 4400

(I assume you're counting Sarah Connor Chronicles, Alphas, and Firefly). Also: The Cape, and Dollhouse, off the top of my head.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Nathan Fillion wasn't that big of a deal when Firefly was on, and I got into it after it had ended so I didn't know much about him. Now that he's on Castle he gets interviewed on shows all the time. I'm struck by how similar the Castle character is to how he is in real life, and how very different the Malcom Reynolds is. I know it's acting and all, but we all know character actors that essentially play versions of themselves. It's very cool to know that Fillion is a goofball in real life, but can play a serious character like Cpt. Reynolds.

tk


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Science channel has this, those of us with syfy look at the listings and see pro wrestling (which I guess counts as unscientific fiction).


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

danterner said:


> You forgot The 4400
> 
> (I assume you're counting Sarah Connor Chronicles, Alphas, and Firefly). Also: The Cape, and Dollhouse, off the top of my head.


I was actually thinking of Firefly, T:SCC, and Dollhouse.

So she's has prominent roles in 6 shows in 10 years. She's hardly the neophyte these days.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I was actually thinking of Firefly, T:SCC, and Dollhouse.
> 
> So she's has prominent roles in 6 shows in 10 years. She's hardly the neophyte these days.


And she's definitely gotten much better over the years (plus, age has also helped). Even as little as she seemed to contribute here, she was still 100% more vocal and confident than I had seen her be in earlier interviews and such. I think that she's still a quieter, more reserved individual, preferring to let others take the lead in a conversation.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

unitron said:


> Science channel has this, those of us with syfy look at the listings and see pro wrestling (which I guess counts as unscientific fiction).


Yeah, Science is starting to get a little like Canada's Space network, which has a nice mix of science fact and science fiction. I like the balance they have now... I wonder though if Science would ever consider commissioning a first-run (original) space-based sci-fi show... something similar to a Firefly-type of a show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> And she's definitely gotten much better over the years (plus, age has also helped). Even as little as she seemed to contribute here, she was still 100% more vocal and confident than I had seen her be in earlier interviews and such. I think that she's still a quieter, more reserved individual, preferring to let others take the lead in a conversation.


And at the end of the day, it's more important that she be good at acting than that she be good at giving interviews.

Geeks will still dream about her.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

This seemed like the appropriate thread for this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175234892650729473


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

stevel said:


> This seemed like the appropriate thread for this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175234892650729473


Well, she certainly cleans up nicely.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

unitron said:


> Well, she certainly cleans up nicely.


She's pretty great dirty too.


----------

